# cedar clapboard over t111?



## bmm9 (Oct 26, 2006)

hello all,
just wanted to get an opinion on the following:  got an old cape with tongue and groove sheathing, and i'm residing with cedar clapboard and cedar valley shingle boards (anyone had any experience with em?).  however, winter is enroute, and i have massive amounts of work to complete indoors....soooo i was considering going with stained or painted  t111 over the building paper just for the winter, and then going right over the t111 in spring

now tell if i'm wrong here but i figure the existing tng sheathing doesn't give much shear strength in the wind resistence category so i'm hoping to buff that up with the t111 while weatherproofing the place till i can pretty it up.  any thoughts on a complication i haven't foreseen on  this anyone?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello Bmm:
The new plastic building wraps are sufficient for temporary weather proofing over the T&G sheathing; I think the T111 would be an overkill. Just my opinion.
Glenn


----------



## Bridgewater (Oct 28, 2006)

I stand behind Glenn on this one, and get the siding started as soon as weather permits.


----------



## Bridgewater (Oct 28, 2006)

I am having a hard time adding on to this so here goes:
Please make sure you have all your headers! Windows and Door fla$hing is in place and if you have a roof comming into a wall this has to be stepped and counter fla$hed also along your wall.


----------



## bmm9 (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks everyone for the info....yeah i pretty much canned the t111 idea, and just gonna wrap and flash for a short bit.  i've been hearing about "rain screens" or using 1/2 inch furring strips so the back of the cedar siding boards can vent and prevent rot, and keep the tannins in cedar from causing problems with tyvek...anyone seen any benefit to this or would it be a monumental waste of time?

and...on top of all of that i now have to figure out how to make a walk up cape's 2nd floor living space b/c the rafters are 2x6 24"oc with 13ft spans and no structural ridge.  any ideas out there?


----------



## eridon (Dec 10, 2006)

I have northern white cedar siding on my very old house. Soon after I bought it, what looked like a good paint job was peeling off. So like a fool, I power-washed the whole house, right down to the bare wood, and painted it again!
Soon after, my very expensive paint was peeling off. The man who sold it to me came and looked, and told me I have northern white cedar, and it isn't supposed to be painted. This time, I've been letting the house peel itself, except certain parts where new northern whitel cedar boards replaced some of the old. My house has been peeling for eight years, and it's time to power-wash. This time, I am wondering if it's okay to just let the siding be. It's weathered to a soft gray, and I think it would look pretty good natural. Does anyone know if it's okay to leave it alone? The trim is not northern white, the proof is, the paint has lasted fine, but I don't know what kind of wood it is. I'm thinking of only painting the trim.


----------

